# fusefs-ntfs with acl support



## chaganaut (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,

Just wanted to ask how to enable ACL support for NTFS? I didn't find an option with `make config` and `ntfs-3g -o acl` only returns: 
	
	



```
'acl' is an unsupported option.
```
 The man page states: 
	
	



```
This option is only available on specific builds.
```
So what to do or how to compile with acl support??
I would like to use NTFS with samba4 so it seems I need the ACL support.

Thank you!
fabian


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2014)

chaganaut said:
			
		

> I would like to use NTFS with samba4 so it seems I need the ACL support.


Don't. NTFS support is something that has been reverse engineered. Microsoft may change things and this could break the filesystem and leave you with corrupted files. I suggest using the 'standard' FreeBSD filesystems like UFS or ZFS (both will allow you to use ACLs through Samba).


----------



## chaganaut (Jul 10, 2014)

OK, thank you. I'm already strongly considering using ZFS. But apart from that, I'm still curious about that ACL support feature in fusefs-ntfs with freebsd FreeBSD and I didn't f_i_nd anything else about it and the statement on the man page isn't really helpful. So is there a build option?


----------

